# Keeping a horse at home?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi friends !

I have always boarded. I like the guarantee of professional care that comes along with a boarding contract, and I have always been in competition/lessons, so it has just worked out for me. I have boarded in Colorado and briefly in Texas, and have paid from $300-700 (for board alone) depending on the facilities/amenities. I'm fairly certain that I will always board, but just wanted some opinions of people who keep their horses at home.

How much does it cost you, approximately, per month to keep your horse(s) on your property? Was it difficult finding a trainer that would come to your property; do you have to trailer somewhere; or did you ultimately decide against utilizing a trainer for lessons? Do you find yourself spending more time with your horse, knowing they're in your backyard rather than a 15 minute-hour and a half drive away? Have you had anything built specifically for your horses (barn, stables, round pen, indoor or outdoor arena, etcetera)? Do you ever question your level of expertise and worry about them? Do other people keep horses on your property, or is it just you?

This is just something I'm considering--I'll likely be moving somewhere for grad school, and will probably look for a home/condo, and this is something my BF and I need to consider, both in terms of cost and time management. Thanks in advance


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho I boarded for a few years my goal was to have my horses at home but first I had to find it. I like having them at home which enables me to get my daily fix. Sometimes it's just about hanging out with them. I can train my horses well enough for my purposes so having an outside trainer isn't an issue. My hay cost won't be an accurate guide but I'm presently getting a big round delivered every two weeks for two horses so right now hay is costing me $110mo. As our temperatures drop that will increase to $165. I feed oats, just a pound once daily outside as it's easy to check them over then. I water morning and later afternoon. The small barn is used as a run-in shelter in summer, their escape from the bugs and a big box fan is wired to the rafters for when they start sweating in hot weather. Once the bugs are gone the horses prefer a thick stand of trees. My land rolls so they stay fit. Yes, we get days (-30) I wish they were being boarded but as the saying goes "suck it up princess and get out there".


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

How much does it cost you, approximately, per month to keep your horse(s) on your property? _I have no idea, LOL. What ever hay costs me, which fluctuates. But I bought enough hay a few months ago that will last me through April. I don't pay for water as I'm on a well. I do my own chores. Once a year I do their teeth and get shots. Every 6-8 weeks they get shod (one gets regular shoes all around; one gets regular fronts and sliders on the back) ($200); lessons/clinics, when ever I schedule them ($50 w/out cows, $75 w/cows); & what ever show fees I may have._

Was it difficult finding a trainer that would come to your property; do you have to trailer somewhere; or did you ultimately decide against utilizing a trainer for lessons? _I trailer or ride up for lessons. One of my trainers lives just up the canyon from me. If weather is good, I ride up. Otherwise I trailer. My other trainers are an hour or two away, so definitely trailer. That's another cost - truck & trailer + cost of gas, insurance. Since I show I need the lessons, LOL. _

Do you find yourself spending more time with your horse, knowing they're in your backyard rather than a 15 minute-hour and a half drive away? _I have never boarded, so my horses have always been at my house. It is VERY convenient and I can spend as much time as I want (or have, LOL) with them. I love being able to look out from my front window and see them out in the turn out. I love seeing them in the morning and evening for feeding and love being able to ride out from my property and being able to go for hours. The hard part is finding people to feed/watch them when you have to go somewhere for more than the day. That's where great neighbors & friends come in!_

Have you had anything built specifically for your horses (barn, stables, round pen, indoor or outdoor arena, etcetera)? _When I bought my property it already was set up with two corrals w/run in shelters and a huge turn out. When I got my AQHA mare, I put it a smaller corral w/shelter. Other than that, I haven't done anything. Would I like to? You betcha! But that cost $$ (I mean $$$$$$$$) and I chose to spend my cash on other things. One of these days, though. Would love a sherd barn and level bigger area to ride in at home._

Do you ever question your level of expertise and worry about them? 

Do other people keep horses on your property, or is it just you?_I did when I first brought my horses to my home, but I had great support from neighbors and then when I started taking lessons, my trainer was available to help me or answer questions any time. He's been GREAT in more ways than one. _

It's definitely not for everyone, but I could not imagine boarding - not having my horses HERE would be a huge minus for me. I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We have always kept our horses at home. I don't have an exact figure what they cost per month. My husbands family breeds quarter horses and rodeos he can start a horse to training a rope horse. We do send our kids and their horses once a week to their trainer(ranch pleasure and reining lessons) During the week my husband keeps the kids and horses in check  we have a nice barn, tack room, hay storage, arena and round pen. Sometimes when my kids ride the trainers horses its nice just to show up, get the horse out of the stall, take a lesson and go. With three kids, barn full of horses, mucking stalls, grooming horses, ugly weather, I dream about boarding lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine's dirt cheap, because he's a pretty good doer. We've only got 5 acres, but it's 5 acres that always yields a LOT of grass. In summer, he's not on feed, so the only costs are farrier ($45) and maybe a lesson once a month ($5). So $50 a month in summer? But of course, on top of that is impulse tack buys etc. 

This winter, I brought $120 of hay, and $150 worth of feed. That lasted us from June to September, so $117.50 a month for feed, trimming and a lesson, during winter months, but that was with having to graze sheep and cattle. There is also the $15 every three months for worming. Hopefully next year it will be cheaper as we will be more conservative with livestock. 

So for me, sooo much cheaper then boarding. I can also use a neighbours facilities (about a five minutes RIDE up the road) for $5 a time, which is a sand arena, massive flat jumps paddock with nicely set up jumps, round pen, and cross country course.

My trainer is also 5 minutes ride down the road, so I don't even have to worry about floating or getting my trainer "out" to my place. It's also nice to be able to stroll down to the paddock and say hello to my handsome boy, give him an apple, and then wander on my way to do something else. It's also nice to have my horse on our land because it means I can road ride, and therefore, meet fellow equestrian people around my area who will trek with me, let me use facilities etc.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

No idea of cost but less than on livery.:lol:

I don't have a school so I have to travel for lessons. 

I look out the window and see my horses every day - what could be better


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait to move my horses home in the spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Nothing is better than sitting on the back porch drinking coffee and watching the horses, cows too!! I really do spend more time with them at home. My friend and trainer comes to my house, is always available and will feed for me when I'm on vacation. My husband built me a tack room/barn and an arena, so thankful. My trailer is sitting in my front yard, soon to be relocated to the pasture. While it is more convenient to board, I don't think I'd do it again unless circumstances dictated it. When I get up in the mornings to make coffee I look out my kitchen window and see 3 pairs of eyes watching me and neighing for their breakfast.......just heaven!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I only have my horses on my property...I don't want to be responsible for anothers horse if a injury or sickness occurs....also don't want to have others riding on my land or using my home for "potty".....
Of course it is much cheaper to have them home....feed, farrier are normal expenses, vet care is too but you might find a larger "farm call fee" than if they were in a boarding barn..
You pay for the conveinence of having those professsionals coming to your home for your few.

Everyone writes of the "good things"...there are pitfalls too.
If you want or need to travel you need to make arrangements for someone to either _reliably_ come in and take care of those animals and any issues that arise or find a place to board them. That adds to either paying for a ship or having a truck and trailer.
In bad weather when those that board sit and look out the window, you are out there in the elements taking care of yours..._They are totally your responsibility not anyone else._
When those BIG holidays come along and family gather...you need to excuse yourself for some time to do chores....many times if family is a distance away, you need to pre-plan how the horses will deal with you being gone for a extended period of time..or not go!

I love having my horses in my backyard, and it sure saves $$, but it also is my time and sweat equity involved.
I also though loved having them at a boarding barn which gave me freedom to just go ride without needing to do "chores" first and everyday...
:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses  I really appreciate hearing both the good and the bad.

I guess it ultimately depends on where I end up going to grad school/land prices in that area. If I end up in SoCal or end up staying here I'll definitely still be boarding  If I end up in WA, Tennessee, or Texas... well, it'll be something I'll continue to pursue.

I still have a few more questions that sprung up in my little pea brain... What does everyone do with the "waste"?


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

My neighbor is an avacodo grower and he takes all our waste monthly. We muck stalls and paddocks twice a day and my hubby piles it up with the tractor. My cousin lives in town and has just one horse and a goat and she just puts it in a garbage can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Depending upon where you live and the "laws" of the area will determine what you must do with waste products.
Some areas require it to be taken away...usually means a dumpster and a pretty large expense for that...
Some areas you can compost and have people come and take their fill for gardens and such.
Some areas you may have a composting company who would welcome you bringing in your manure...however they don't want excess hay or junk mixed in....less shavings mixed in the happier they are.
Then there are those of us who are able to just drag and spread our manure, use it for organic fertilizer.... time consuming to drag your fields but cost friendly that I not need a carting service nor rent dump trucks and trailers to remove the waste....
Horses make a lot of manure....what you put in does come out. So if you feed 200 pounds of food you get in return about that in waste...that is basically 4 - 5 bales of hay for those trying to figure amounts...
More things to consider and factor in $$ possibly for.


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

That is gorgeous picture!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are going to SO Calif you should start checking boarding rates now. it can be a bit pricey depending on what area you will be in. I am shocked at some of the prices I see. To bad its not that way here, I would beset for Retirement.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Spread it with a drag or compost it if it accumulates in one area too much. If it has accumulated then it has to be loaded and moved but that is usually easy enough. What you will be able to do will be determined by how much land is available, the number of horses you have, whether you keep them in or they are out at all times or a combo of the above, and of course you local laws. Basic care stays the same. Feeding costs are reasonable as we have good grass most of the year. We don't get to share farm call expense but unless it is an emergency with the number I have it is far cheaper to pay the call $$ than haul. No problem having a trainer come out. We don't have a trailer but I am in riding distance of my son's lesson barn so if we wanted that is an option. I prefer he ride and get used to a variety of horses instead of being what we call horse sour which is one reason why he started lessons when he did. Yes, we do have to find someone to come out but we don't keep ours in a barn and limit travel to good grass or adequate hay times so all we really would need is eyes on the animals and watering. I spend more having my dogs boarded so now we arrange to have some one stay at the house and it is cheaper to pay them to stay than board. I currently ride more at the barn my son is at than home for a variety of reasons but there have been times I rode exclusively at home. Best though is to be able to see them from the house - inside or out. Begin the day with coffee watching them from the window as I get ready or on a nice morning that I am not committed to be elsewhere sitting outside watching them and ending the day relaxing with a glass of wine on the porch watching them or walking out and putting hands on them breathing calming horse scents. Keeps me sane and costs less than therapy.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

It probably costs me $100/month in feed to keep my mare at home, but I probably have spent $5k on fencing and a barn and still don't have anywhere to ride other than trails. I am boarding one horse because the arena use fees and gas for my truck are more than board if I go more than once or twice a week. Honestly, I probably would have been better off taking the money I spent on the barn, fence, and truck and trailer and paying to board both of them. It would be easier on my grad student schedule and I'd have good facilities to ride both in.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm completely expecting my life to get way easier when my horses are at home. Right now all the ate at different places. One I see twice weekly, one I see once daily, and the other I see twice daily. The two I see daily I feed and change blankets on. I also buy extra bedding and clean stall and buy extra hay/grain for. At home they will live in a big pasture year round and have a run in building for when it gets cold. We will also make our own hay.

My horses also don't live close to each other so I spend a ton of money on gas, not to mention time driving! The two I see everyday live an hour apart...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

We sell our 'pony poop' by the road, for a coupla bucks a bag. One bag = 2 poops. If there's too much to sell, then we use it on our garden.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We spent $1831.00 on hay this year. That's for 12 horses, 9 of which are on pasture all the time and then the 3 minis who are on a dry lot so get fed hay year round. Today was the first day everyone got hay.

Only the old guy gets a substantial amount of supplemental feed (equine sr. and I'm not going to include that in my feed bill because I don't keep track of what I spend for him - hubby would have a heart attack lol). The rest only get a dribble to keep them coming to the barn for their afternoon once over. We buy 500 lbs. of feed and that will last 3 months and runs 80-90 dollars.

8 week farrier schedule @ $20.00 for trims and $65.00 shod all the way around. We've been doing so little riding that we've kept them all barefoot for the last 2 years.

Vet comes out once a year for sure to float JC's teeth and any others I might think needs done. He was just here 2 weeks ago, 2 floats and gave the dog his rabies shot = $225.00. Knock on wood that it is very rare for us to have to call him out for illness or injury.

Our water bill runs 40-50 per month but that is for the barn and house. Electric runs 36 per month during all but winter and then it will run upwards of 150 because of tank heaters. That is just for the barn.

Barns were already here when we bought the place but they needed some tlc and the fencing had to be totally replaced. It's been 15 years ago so I don't remember the costs. 

We've only ever used a trainer to start the last few of our youngsters. Before that I started them myself. Never needed more than 30 days to get one to the point that I could take over. Have paid anywhere from 300.00 up to 800.00.

I have never in my life boarded one of my horses so I don't know any different but I don't think I'd not like having them at home. Heck, having them gone for 30 days drives me crazy with worry. The down side of that is vacations are few and far between. When we bought this farm we moved too far away for friends or family to be able to critter sit. We have a neighbor who would for a few years but he's elderly and it got to the point that he couldn't do it anymore. Even had to sell his own horses. Only 2 families near here that are young and healthy enough but they are busy with work, kids and their own farms.

No boarders, I live in a very rural area so most people have their own land, not that I would want any.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

stevenson--I have actually ridden (never kept a horse there) in Southern California before, so am familiar with the prices. Shockingly, they're comparable, if not quite a bit cheaper, than here in a suburb of Denver  Everything is expensive here >.>

Viranh--It's interesting to get the opposing view! Most people say it's much more cost effective to keep their horses at home.
I did a little math. At the most expensive barn I was boarding at, I was paying nearly 9k a year in board prices for my one gelding. That's not including farrier visits ($220 each visit at this particular barn), lessons ($200+ a month), showing costs (I don't even want to go there xD), plus all the other fees that go with keeping a horse at a facility that nice (blanketing, joint injections, supplements, ugh the list goes on and on... xD) 

Where I'm boarding now, I pay nearly 5k a year for board alone.
This is all not factoring in the time it takes to get there and gas prices.... it's looking like boarding at home is something I should continue to consider.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

its pretty much just feed coats for us we have three and its usually about 160 a month for 4 round bales and oats we have a well for water.. i don't do lessons or anything. yes i see them at least twice a day sometimes more depending on the day, i feel like i get to know them better as i feed them and am the one who takes care of them. we have a small barn that is 64 by 56 i have four stalls and a place for hay and a small arena. i have a round pen that i use more for fencing off hay and stuff then an actual round pen.. we built the fence for them that took some time and a lot of work to make sure they cant get out.. not really if i have questions ill text my friend or her mom and they will say they are fine dont worry about it and explain it to me. but ive had them for 5 years on my property and i know my boys really well and can tell when they are off or arent feeling the best or something. no one else just us its pretty nice can get lonely because im the only one who rides so it would be nice if i had a friend that was out their every once and a while... with the waste my dad usually put it in piles and then either uses it for dirt work of to build something up after a year of sitting or just levels it in the dirt pasture they arent in.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I boarded my horse out for 15 yrs then 1 year about we bought our own place and moved the horses home...I'll share my experience  

How much does it cost you, approximately, per month to keep your horse(s) on your property? This will depend on where you live. Generally there is a cost savings, but you also have to do ALL the work (storing the hay, feeding, muck stalls, etc etc...it never ends)

Was it difficult finding a trainer that would come to your property; do you have to trailer somewhere; or did you ultimately decide against utilizing a trainer for lessons? I have a trainer come to my barn, this may cost you extra, but you don't have to worry about scheduling lessons around other people

Do you find yourself spending more time with your horse, knowing they're in your backyard rather than a 15 minute-hour and a half drive away? I find myself spending a lot more time in the barn, BUT a lot less quality time with my horse because there is ALWAYS some kind of maintenance or work to be done. I'm referring to the amount of time I now take mucking stalls, mending fences, filling up buckets, etc. I enjoy all this extra work though, and its very rewarding to look out the window in my own house and see my horses  

Have you had anything built specifically for your horses (barn, stables, round pen, indoor or outdoor arena, etcetera)? The place we bought had a barn, but we had to redo fencing, build a riding ring (I only wish I had an indoor), build a shelter, reseed some of the pasture, etc. There is always going to be a lot of general maintenance, and its important to factor these costs in. 

Do you ever question your level of expertise and worry about them? Do other people keep horses on your property, or is it just you? I currently only have my own horses but have been contemplating taking in 1 boarder. I've owned horses for 16 years, and I've seen quite a bit...but horses will always find something new to keep you guessing! Its important to have a good relationship with your ferrier, vet and other horse people who can help you when things come up.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've kept my horses at home for four years, and I boarded them for about 4 years before that. I love seeing them every day and being able to care for them myself without anyone butting in with their opinions (eye roll), but there are definitely a lot of things I miss about boarding. 

I don't really want to think about the cost, but I know it's less than paying monthly board. :wink:

I've never had a trainer come out to my house. Partly because I can't afford it and partly because I don't really have anywhere to train. It's just the pasture and yard, which has to be bone dry or else their hooves tear up the grass and they slip around on it. I can't afford a trailer either, so I can't really take them to a barn for lessons. It works for me since I don't compete and I don't have time to ride much anyway because of school. I just enjoy having some alone time in the barn every day. Except during the winter - barn chores absolutely SUCK. 

I don't really worry about being on my own with the horses. I learned enough during my time at the old barn to be confident taking care of them by myself. And I think I actually spend less time interacting with the horses now because I don't ride anymore. I do chores every day, but I don't spend all day in the barn like I did when I boarded.

If you ride competitively, boarding is a lot better. You have a trainer right there whenever you need her, and multiple people keeping an eye on your horse. There's also the socializing, which can be good or bad, I suppose. :wink:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ that is assuming that you board with your trainer! 

IGuess I'm not a typical boarder,I feed my horses every day, clean stalls, change blankets, and don't board with my trainers. One I haul out to and one I pay a lot to drive out to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Yeah, I can't see myself boarding somewhere other than where my trainer is located, if I continue to board xD

How long do chores usually take everyone?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess it depends where you live. If you live in an area where property values are low then having your horses at home is cheaper. If you're in an area where property value is high then boarding is going to be cheaper (minimum where I live is prob around $700/month now). Where I am hay, bedding, shoeing, manure disposal, mud management, anything horse related etc is very expensive. 

I guess the labor depends on your setup as well. I know someone who has their horses out on a 50 acre pasture and doesn't do much maintenance other than graveling the high traffic areas and clearing out the weeds every once in a while. Doesn't spend much on hay either except during the winters. Have another friend who keeps 3 horses on 5 acres and is doing work almost all day. She has stalls that open up to a paddock that open to a small pasture she uses during the summer. She spends a fortune on mud management, hay, bedding (her horses pretty much just use the stalls as a litter box :lol and is constantly repairing the fencing since her beaver horses have decimated her barn.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't mention that the horses are pretty much on grass for 4 months, maybe more depending on weather over the summer. When they are inside each gets a hay net stuffed full to last the afternoon as they want to stay inside.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I've boarded a lot, and couldn't wait to have my horse home. 

It probably is cheaper to have horses at home, IF you don't consider the cost of building a barn and fencing. 

I love being able to go see him whenever I want. I love it. I don't have people borrowing all of my stuff, using his supplements, taking shavings out of his stall, forgetting to feed him, and stuff like that. 

But the disadvantages are myriad: not as good a place to ride, smaller paddock, no trainer in sight, no one to ride with, which I am actually pretty okay with. Riding with other people is fun, but I really like riding alone, too.

Plus, although I love doing my own stalls and did that even when boarding, it is nice to be able to take off and go away without worrying. 

Not having a good place to ride and no access to an instructor is really not great.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks again for the opinions, everyone 

Does anyone pay for "help"? Such as a groom or a stable hand? Maybe a local teenager/rider who offers labor in exchange for ride time? Just curious :>


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You need to consider liability insurance if you are going to trade riding for cleaning etc. 
Also for any hired help. To easy for someone to get hurt and then you get sued.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Thanks again for the opinions, everyone
> 
> Does anyone pay for "help"? Such as a groom or a stable hand? Maybe a local teenager/rider who offers labor in exchange for ride time? Just curious :>


 In the Uk it is very common for youngsters to ride in exchange for help. Often people get a sharer just for those reasons so the work is shared too.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

But then you have a beginner riding your horse. I guess that's fine if you have something beginner safe that you're not worried about messing up the training on. I am not crazy about other people getting on my horses. I did take a boarder who helped with chores in exchange for board at cost of feed. That was easier for me until her horse started destroying property (which she insisted was not happening, wouldn't repair) and I had to ask her to leave. :-( I still think that set up could work with the right person, though. Just put a good contract in place.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

stevenson--Is liability insurance necessary if there is a contract involved? Admittedly I don't know the ins and outs of this sort of thing--and it's definitely not something I'm actively pursuing, just something to think about. ^^

Viranh--It also doesn't necessarily mean that it would be a beginner rider--I rode for people at their homes when I had a decade+ of riding/showing under my belt


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

it doesnt take me long for chores depending on what i have to do usually less then a half hour unless i get distracted... it happens a lot, i have them outside 24/7 on around bale in a slow net, and i have to check water and maybe fill if needed i feed oats twice a day and no one is on anything special so they all eat out in the pasture together. but in the summer they usually get extras and it takes longer as i have to bring them in from the pastures to their main one and feed everyone differently and stuff so it takes longer. 

i dont have help, its me normally and if im gone or anything she does it but if we are both gone my dad will do it if we really need it and if we are all gone we have a friend come over who has horses and we do chores for her when shes gone! i also have a few friends if i REALLY need them to check on them i can, but usually dont.


----------

